# Poor Digging ethics



## girlzgotmoxie (Apr 6, 2007)

*" As a representative of all bottle collectors and diggers, be thoughtful, considerate, and courteous at all times." *

 This is a direct quote from The 5th edition All Color Antique Trader Bottles Identification & Price Guide by Michael Polak on rules and ethics of being a collector and digger.

 A little common courtesy goes a long way in life, and I believe that many of us strive to be good people, and do the right thing. I myself am one of those people, and I must say I was appaled to lean via a reliable and good friend, that while they were in "the other" bottle enthusiests web site, two of my very closests digging pals were being slanderized, because why? The following was copied and sent to me via email:

  : BOTTLE-DUMP LAND, USA Posts: 1472 Status: Offline Posted: Thu Apr 5Th, 2007 01:01 pm Quote Reply *He is too busy trying to find out where all my dumps are probably....If I see him, I am just gonna pound him and his fat friend...no talk....just a beating. I hope he gets caught digging in the big city dump...they will put him in jail...they almost threw me and my buddy Jay in the slammer when they caught us in there a couple months ago. Let him and jab the hut take the heat on that place!* 
 Joined: Thu Jan 13Th, 2005 Location: Maine USA Posts: 1544 Status: Offline Posted: Wed Apr 4Th, 2007 09:43 pm Quote Reply *Too bad our schedules are opposite, I get out at 1:30. I should have a full weekday off to dig soon. I'm ready to hit it. Is the big retard from Conway there yet? ____________________* "Digging Around on a Piece of Ground in Your Hometown" bigdinthedump Pro Digger Joined: Sun Jul 16Th, 2006 Location: Saco, Maine USA Posts: 261 Status: Offline Posted: Wed Apr 4Th, 2007 10:03 pm Quote Reply *If haven't seen the "big retard" yet fortunately for him....I'm not work in now just dig gin so I'm free to dig anytime anyplace. ____________________* I like big Jugs 

  This is not only unethical for fellow bottle collecters and diggers to act in such a manner, but in my opinion very, very infantile. Proper "good" people do not present themselves in such a way, and should be ashamed to even sign their names to such derogatory comments. In addition to this behavior, my digging pals and myself have been banned from the other site, again why? We have never caused any problems and have always been friendly and courteous too every and all fellow diggers and collectors we have met, and now we have been threatened with physical violence if they meet us in a collecting site. These actions put a black mark on all of us diggers and collectors, and in the future I hope to *not *meet any other persons that act in this manner, as they are a disgrace to the meaning of the title Bottle Collector.

 Here's hopeing none of you have to deal with any fiasco like this one, and happy digging !


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

Gosh Moxie, 

 That is more info than my old head can process. Now I have a headache.[]

 Ep


----------



## girlzgotmoxie (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a big headache too ![]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 6, 2007)

Here! Here! I agree wholeheartedly. But unfortunetly they are out there. I always ignore them because they don't scare me and if they want to bring it on I can handle myself if I have to. Plus, I am very protective of my wife and won't tollerate any crap around her. []

 Most of the diggers around know me or know of me and the usual trouble makers steer clear. The rest of us have a really great time when we are together.[]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

That is funny you mention it Cappy, around here you can say what you want about a man but you bad mouth his wife, family, gun or dog, you got trouble. And, rightly so. 

 I have a neighbor who is a 2nd home homeowner from the city. She comes up once or twice a year. 

 I told her she was my favorite neighbor... then in true Vermont fashion I said, "cause you are never here". She quipped back... "And, you are my favorite neighbor, too." "Why"? I asked. Because you have such a bad reputation I know no one will be messing around your or my house". Touche!!!! Ouch!!
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey,

 Some things are just meant to be Moxie... I knew when I snapped your picture, you belonged here.. and thought maybe you were. Welcome to your new home. We will treat you right... If someone posts something silly, just ignore the post. 

 Joel


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Apr 6, 2007)

i dunno a lot of people like to talk a big game


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 6, 2007)

*xxx*

[X(]


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 6, 2007)

LoL..Ben who?


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 6, 2007)

We already know there are people like that out there, no need to post thier childish anticts here. Someday they will grow up, or end up in prison... or both.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess there are idiots in every hobby. I have a few collections and have dealt with a few scummy people in my time. I haven't found too many in this one yet; however, my bottle collection is still young.


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 7, 2007)

That is my forum, and yes my members said it.  A private forum, where people can speak their minds, good or bad.  What Moxie failed to mention was the fact that a digger from 'away" came in and destroyed a dump we have been quietly digging for 15 years.  They travel 75 miles and come in huge groups leaving coffee cups and other trash behind.  Now the place is destroyed and the neighbors are mad.  

 So yes, we are very upset and the conversation reflects it.   Since I respect all the members here and have been a member for a while I figured you guys might as well here my side of things.

 GIRLZGOTMOXIE,  your quote is very ironic, that is advice you and your friends should heed.

* As a representative of all bottle collectors and diggers, be thoughtful, considerate, and courteous at all times."*


 Joel


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 8, 2007)

that place looked fairly good untill they came in and dug huge holes everywhere just to find the older stuff to profit off of most likley....most of the stuff in there is late 1890`s with a few throw backs ,  if they dug it orderly and not left all there n. conway nh. newspapers flying around ,with other trash i dont think the neighbors would of cared.....talking about ethics....what ethics , drive to a different state just to find bottles....... what couldnt find any in there own state??????? bet i could but i stick to my own turf and dig with respect unlike alot of newbies..just my two cents,


----------



## Michdigger (Apr 8, 2007)

After reading this post I have to agree with Mainepontil and Portland med. man, because of the fact it was there dump and some diggers which must of been beginners, moved in from another state and tore the place up and left the place a mess and messed up any further diggin for the guys who found the spot!!! That just shows how inexperienced the trespassers are and messed it up for the experienced ones that dug for years and filled their holes back again so the could return time after time..What a shame []


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 8, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: Mainepontil
> 
> That is my forum, and yes my members said it.  A private forum, where people can speak their minds, good or bad.  What Moxie failed to mention was the fact that a digger from 'away" came in and destroyed a dump we have been quietly digging for 15 years.  They travel 75 miles and come in huge groups leaving coffee cups and other trash behind.  Now the place is destroyed and the neighbors are mad.
> 
> ...


 
*WELL PUT JOEL!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR SETTING THIS THREAD STRAIGHT![]*


----------



## poisonsrit (Apr 8, 2007)

i have been in that dump digging and there was more than just people from conway.i saw a group of  guys  from pennsilvania that said they were told about the dump on a bottle site.and they sunk a huge hole and mounded everything up instead of raking it flat.they left trash, cans etc. there was a big group from southern new hampshire that was there too leaving trash and big holes not filled in.and as far as the group from conway there was no group it was just two people not an army get the facts straight.NOT ONLY THAT THERE WERE LOCAL DIGGERS IN THERE ALMOST EVERY DAY.DIGGING HUGE HOLES AND PILES SO IT WAS NOT JUST ONE GROUP OF PEOPLE IT WAS EVERYONE.i have lived in maine all my life and just moved to new hampshire so what im not supossed to dig in a state that i grew up in? i cant go to saco and visit my friends and go digging with them?when they can look at the dump from there bedroom window.THIS WHOLE THING HAS GOTTEN OUT OF HAND,WHEN YOU HAVE PEOPLE THAT THREATEN OTHERS WITH VIOLENCE FOR DIGGING BOTTLES.I DO NOT FOLLOW PEOPLE AROUND TO SEE WHERE THEY ARE DIGGING I HAVE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO THAN THAT I CAN FIND MY OWN DUMPS.I AM NOT SAYING THAT THE PLACE DID NOT GET TRASHED BUT IT WAS NOT JUST A FEW GUYS,SO WHY TAKE IT OUT ON A COUPLE GUYS WHEN IT WAS ABOUT 50 OR MORE!!!even people that lived local.so there is my 1 cent worth not that it matters any   thanks for letting me ramble    hope you all have a great year DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO DIG OR NOT THIS WHOLE MESS HAS SPOILED IT FOR ME  ITS STUPID!!!!!MAYBE THEY SHOULD JUST SHUT THE PLACE DOWN THAT WILL SOLVE THAT PROBLEM


----------



## girlzgotmoxie (Apr 8, 2007)

Well Gentleman
  I assumed that this would ruffle a few feathers, but this is rediculas. 
 Mainepontil, portland med. man, michdigger, dumpmonkey, and whomever else decides they would like to retaliate in comment:
  My two friends I dig with and myself are among a small group of five people who have been digging in there, and at one time we all lived in Maine, two out of the five still do, and we have very good friends from the surrounding area of the site who were digging with an old timer in there back in the 1970's, who now lives in Greenville, Maine, and that is how we were introduced to the collecting site.
  The first time I went collecting in there a group of other diggers, whom I shall not mention, came in and were leaving their refuse around as well( empty beer containers, cigarette packs, ect.) digging rather large holes and sawing tree roots, so I'll take blame for a couple of coffee cups and a soda bottle or two, but our " huge group" are ALL non smokers and drinkers, and none of us can lay claim to vast array of Arizona Ice Tea cans and bottles left behind either. The fact also remains it is a city landfill, and compared to the abandoned tires, matresses, carpet remnants, and snow mobile bones, a few papers and cups seem insignificant.
  We do travel to the site, but how is it any different than some of you traveling from New Glouster, Gorham, or even Manchester NH to collect? Are we specifically targeted because of that? The fact still remains that slanderizing and threat of physical violence is inappropriate behavior. 
  As Far as the neighbors are concerned, a gentleman by the name of Paul who's property abutts the dump has been very friendly with us and has taken the time to talk about the history of that particular area, and even will allow us to probe his back yard, there's another neighbor who lives down a little ways who collects at the site himself, and is just as guilty as I am about leaving trash about. Our good friends who live a block away from the site, while collecting in there have seen people from as far away from New Jersey, and I can attest we certainly do not know ANYONE from  New Jersey, among other folks from NH and all over Maine. We three are not the only folk in there, and are certainly not new to collecting,unless 20+ years is new, nor are we profiting off what we've collected. The best pieces are sitting on my mantel above my fire place, and there I intend for them to stay. However if I decide different, who's business is it really anyway?

 My intent was not to stir the proverbial pot, but to make all collectors and diggers aware that if this sort of nonscence is happening to me, then it could happen to any one of you as well. 

  So although I will appoligize for our actions, I feel I should not have to, for it was not just our group involved in this particular activity.
 I would like to put this to rest Sir, and expect the same sort of mature respect from yourselves.
 Johannah (moxie)


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow its just like the WWF of bottle digging[]


----------



## girlzgotmoxie (Apr 8, 2007)

Now that was just damn funny, I don't care who you are !!![]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 8, 2007)

The results of the original posting only serve to reinforce secrecy when diggin' a favorite spot. Why announce it on the internet, of all things? "Spilling your beans" on the net will only result in exactly what took place at this dump site. What else could you expect?

 I have been a serious digger for nearly fifty years and have learned my lesson, although it took several of these sort of incidents to finally make me understand that not all diggers are created equal. Unfortunately, there are many "vultures" among us, those whose sole intent is to score some cash for whatever reason, not to collect what they find. I have the local ones dialed in and they are most certainly NOT welcome at any site that I, and my diggin' partners, have discovered.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2007)

Mike polak is the man, he knows his stuff, my digging buddy and I are going to be in his 6th edition book, for a Feb (frozen)dig we did this year 07. Rick


----------



## epgorge (Apr 8, 2007)

> Wow its just like the WWF of bottle digging


 
 Gunth,
 Your killing me..... [][][][][][][]

 and I really have a headache now. Hey moxie, , ... brought your baggage with you I see.....

 Joel


----------



## poisonsrit (Apr 8, 2007)

since when is it a bad thing to want to find older glass?or dig deep holes?


----------



## Diggerwilly (Apr 8, 2007)

Girlzgotmoxie,you can not win an arguement with drunken idiots.Dirtflicker-Subsoil-Dumpmonkey is the biggest internet bragger their is.He cried liked a little girl with they closed his dump in Manchester after telling the world about it.He has repeatedly threatened people physically,badmouthed many others because they can dig as well as or deep as him.I have never been impressed with any of the finds he posted,but don't belittle him for it.Joel and some others seem to be otherwise good dudes.Please let the subject die,as you are giving the poor guy exactly what he wants,ATTENTION.


----------



## Diggerwilly (Apr 8, 2007)

By the way,Girlzgotmoxie do you collect moxie bottles?I have got a good one I am looking to find information on.Willy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 8, 2007)

*If you post he will come, Feed that negative FIRE, that's what I see happening. Rick*


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 8, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: poisonsrit
> 
> i have been in that dump digging and there was more than just people from conway.i saw a group of  guys  from pennsilvania that said they were told about the dump on a bottle site.and they sunk a huge hole and mounded everything up instead of raking it flat.they left trash, cans etc. there was a big group from southern new hampshire that was there too leaving trash and big holes not filled in.and as far as the group from conway there was no group it was just two people not an army get the facts straight.NOT ONLY THAT THERE WERE LOCAL DIGGERS IN THERE ALMOST EVERY DAY.DIGGING HUGE HOLES AND PILES SO IT WAS NOT JUST ONE GROUP OF PEOPLE IT WAS EVERYONE.i have lived in maine all my life and just moved to new hampshire so what im not supossed to dig in a state that i grew up in? i cant go to saco and visit my friends and go digging with them?when they can look at the dump from there bedroom window.THIS WHOLE THING HAS GOTTEN OUT OF HAND,WHEN YOU HAVE PEOPLE THAT THREATEN OTHERS WITH VIOLENCE FOR DIGGING BOTTLES.I DO NOT FOLLOW PEOPLE AROUND TO SEE WHERE THEY ARE DIGGING I HAVE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO THAN THAT I CAN FIND MY OWN DUMPS.I AM NOT SAYING THAT THE PLACE DID NOT GET TRASHED BUT IT WAS NOT JUST A FEW GUYS,SO WHY TAKE IT OUT ON A COUPLE GUYS WHEN IT WAS ABOUT 50 OR MORE!!!even people that lived local.so there is my 1 cent worth not that it matters any   thanks for letting me ramble    hope you all have a great year DONT KNOW IF IM GOING TO DIG OR NOT THIS WHOLE MESS HAS SPOILED IT FOR ME  ITS STUPID!!!!!MAYBE THEY SHOULD JUST SHUT THE PLACE DOWN THAT WILL SOLVE THAT PROBLEM


 
*HAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! EXCUSES EXCUSES....EVERYONE HAS ONE! ARE YOU COVERING UP FOR SOMETHING? JUST GO DIG INSTEAD OF TALKING TRASH ON ALL THESE FORUMS. I THINK YOU ALL HAVE TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS! HAPPY EASTER!*


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 8, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> *If you post he will come, Feed that negative FIRE, that's what I see happening. Rick*


 
 Boy, your a real up-standing fella Rick. Do you thrive from negativity? Sounds to me like your trying to START some trouble? Maybe you should go digging and take out some of that hostility? Man, all this mean talk is really sad? Seriously, do you guys have anything better to do? Just get over yourselves and go digging, now theres a though?[][][] POST SOME BOTTLES AND CUT THE CRAP TALK!! THIS IS THE ANTIQUE BOTTLE FORUM RIGHT? JEEZE?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey guys & gals...

 My computer was down for a few days after that last storm... did I miss something???[]

 Wayne

 It never rains underwater and they can't see your holes neither[&:]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Wayno....

 Ilove that India Mills Pepper Sauce. That still has contents? Nice one. I have that very same one. 

 Where you been, underwater?

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Wanerd,
 You still on your own this week? What you been up to?


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Wayno, 

 The wife left you on your own?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2007)

*Read it right man, that statement was ment to the guy who started this whole thing. I don't know what your reading, I guess you see what you want to see.and I will dig some pits all right, but only because I loveeeeeeeeee it. Rick*[/align]*Ps. Read before you post so you wont look like a dope.*[/align]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

The color and size is right but what a manufacturers flaw.
 it must have broke in the mold and then rehealed itself. It had medicine in it and it holds water... Molder just slapped a label on it, filled it and sold it.

 the rest is my history.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Obi-Wayne-Kenobi,
 Here is your bottle with the label. Mine doesn't have the label either. I pulled this off the web.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

I never get tired of posting this one...



  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Ron, 

 Nice Dr. T...

 Is that a crude lip or what? 

 I have been meaning to ask you what does ROR mean? My kids tell me I am not "with it". Which is funny, as I always thought I was rather hip.

 Then he tells me... No dad you were a little, hippy not hip. I told him he must be confusing me with his mother and that was his fault because she had him.
 Joel


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Joel...Cap... Ron...

 Thanks for checking up on me. The computer was down for four or five days after that snow storm we had. Lost power for one night and then no TV or computer. That's why I posted the reply I did... as a kind of chuckle... You know, "What?   Did I miss something here?"

 Oh well, I guess someone didn't get it...[:'(]

 Hey Joel, that peppersauce in the photo had all the original contents!! That was a freshwater find in one of the big lakes up Maine... sold it for $100.00 (besides, the cork was drying out and I was afraid I'd end up trying to taste the contents[])

 Hey Cap, Pammy just got back from Fla on Easter day. She had a good visit with our daughter, even brought back some great photos... Pame needed a bit of a reprise after spending the winter tending to me and my recovery.
 Now, I'm on a diet and looking to lose some of the extra weight I padded on.  It really showed up in some of the photos from the bottle show, so now I'm getting serious.

 Talk to you all later,

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Joel...

 That photo of Ron's Dr Townsends...  That was his first lip "Repair job" he ever attempted![]

 Added a lot of value to that bottle too, []

 Wayne


----------



## annie44 (Apr 9, 2007)

Good morning everyone!
 Joel - I like the Glover's - they come in a variety of colors, but interestingly, I've heard that only the ambers are original, and the dark teals and others come from Italy.  Seems like an odd bottle to do a reproduction of - people will pay quite a bit for the colored ones because they make a nice grouping.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

> Added a lot of value to that bottle too,


 
 ROR
 []


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

Just to set the record straight, I never touched bottle, except to fondle it when my wife wasn't looking...ROR ( translation: Rots Of  Ruck)... Sort of an eastern LOL... I know, shame on me!!!


  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

> the ambers are original, and the dark teals and others come from Italy.


 
 You mean I bought a repro? []
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry! I thought it was Raugh out Roud.
 []


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

I am on my way to the dentist this morning to numb my head...
 and then back to that 1800's dump to dig for the day. I will try to leave some good stuff for you when you get up here.
 Joel
 Joel


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Ron...

 I was only joking when I said it was your first attempt at a lip repair... oh, that's right... I forgot...

 This is the "over sensitive" thread... "can't we all just get along..." thread....[:-]

 Just kidding you man.  That's a real purty bottle.[8D]  Would love to find a few of those underwater..

 Oh well, gotta go to work. You guys & gals have a great day!!!  Go out and make someone happy!![]

 I'm gonna change this thread to the "Happiness thread"

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

Could be... If you want it to be...

  I guess we took the foul wind out of their sails by now...ROR!!!



  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

> Just kidding you man.


 
  I knew that... Just wanted to make sure everyone else was on board... Didn't want the fine gentleman who purchased it to start sweating... ROR...

  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

> Would love to find a few of those underwater..


 
 Hey 
 Wayne I watched this underwater special last night on discovery channel and they had this little squid hauling his home around. It was a broken old Hutch bottle. He/she would carry it with him/her and stay in it when it got tired or scared. EVer find anything living iside any of the old baracled bottles you find out there?
 Very kewl.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

One of my favorite bottles..

 Nope, not pontiled and barely embossed, but I still love it.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope, not pontil and barely embossment ,,,but I love it anyway. 

 Joel


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

> barely embossed


 
  I'll say, it's barely embossed... And so crystal clear, it's invisable...ROR!!!!!!!!!!


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Apr 9, 2007)

Joel - Here's the link on Glover's...

http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/MSmith_Glover.pdf


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is something to cheer up even a gloomy late spring! I took Sally over to Portland the other day and talk a walk along a undisclosed brook.... Wow I saw cans, then early pig snout gins,4 cathedral pickles,inks string lip free blown pontl wines,shaker valerians,meds etc etc... 98% of the dump is pontiled.... the few whole ones are at the end of my post..... Chins up all you New England diggers spring will come... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

pig snout!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 9, 2007)

That smarts abit Taz. This one makes me feel better though.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

Green pickles anyone hahaha


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

OK enuff crap lol This one aint to shabby!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

First one to roll out of the cans, she's a big pontiled one!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

Ahhhhh pontil![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

mini taylor whiskey, same river different spot.... Not worth much in my book but still is old!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

base embossed


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Great bottles everyone. This is my latest FEEL GOOD bottle. Brought it home from the Great Frozen North. Got it from my buddy Ron. (bearswede) It is a Tucker Sarracenia Life Bitters. These things are pretty rare and it looks great up on my shelf.[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

As my grandson would say, "the nudder side". Thanks a bunch Ron.[]


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 9, 2007)

NICE OLD BOTTLES THERE GUYS!


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

"the nudder side". 

 That's cute Cap!

 My wife is a teacher and she keeps a book of notes of the cutest things kids say. I'm going to tell her that one. How old is the child?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

Taz, 
 Nice finds... can't wait to see what comes out of that dump. 

 Were you just walking the banks when you discovered it? You have inspired me to do just that tomorrow. 
 Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

yupper most of the bottles are in the water I just snagged a few that got hung on the bank! Where is Wayno when you need him! The weird thing was soooooo many early tin cans! They are still a gold color inside when the heck did cans come out anyway??? Anyone know? Taz


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

> Thanks a bunch Ron.


 
  My pleasure, Mr. Peacock...


  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Joel, He is five and he is my bestest buddy. Hear are a couple of pics of him running down the head bolts for torquing on my hot rod motor. He calls this "MAN STUFF".


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hard at it.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out that serious concentration. I spend as much time with him as I can and we play and do alot of man stuff.[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Taz, Cans were first used in 1795.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 9, 2007)

*RE: "Little Cap" (Time to rename this thread...)*

Hey... "Little Cap" is cute...


  Ron


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 9, 2007)

*RE: "Little Cap" (Time to rename this thread...)*

Cute' but does he DIG???????.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 9, 2007)

*RE: "Little Cap" (Time to rename this thread...)*

Not yet Dave but I will be working on that soon. He likes to dig and he loves bottles and anything that paw paw does is what Austin wants to do.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

*RE: "Little Cap" (Time to rename this thread...)*

Well Paw Paw,
 Now that is what life is all about. 

 Looks like you got your seed back.

 Hey Wayne, Boy did you succeed in turning this into the happy thread.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 9, 2007)

> Joel - Here's the link on Glover's...
> 
> http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/MSmith_Glover.pdf


 
 That is very interesting. I am not sure if this is a yellow or a yellow amber. Now the statement was nebulous enough to wonder if any variation of amber was included. 

 I  would like better qualification than "an old collector friend of mine told me" before I would I attest to that. If you find any other reference to it, please let me know.

 Someone must have ripped off my tag on the bottom, eh?
 Joel


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

OK Taz...


 Now you've gone an done it, Jim...[]  YOU SAID THAT YOU WERE WALKING ALONG AN UNDISCLOSED "BROOK" THEN, LATER ON IN THE THREAD, YOU SAID "RIVER" [&:] so which is it?[:-]
 and how deep do you think it is?

 Jim, you realize that I am an underwater specialist[8|]  and because I took such a good photograph of you, that you can take me to the water and I will find the "whole" bottles and share them.  I also know that you don't dive, so I can take my drop underwater video cam for you to watch the fun and participate...

 What do you say?  I gotta have some glass...[&o]  sad, I know...

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok Wayne one for you and one for me ..... I guarantee it!...... Ohhh as far as stream or river well cant say..... hard tell'n not knowin! I will hafta fill you in telephincally...... Hahahahahah Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 9, 2007)

You got a deal Taz...[]  One for me ... one for you... two for me... one for you?

 Hey, did you put those bottles in the tumbler yet?  When they're done, call and I'll come up to pay you a visit.

 Wayne[&:]


----------

